# دورة تعليم السوليد ووركس 2012 باللغة العربية متجددة



## mohamed__sameh2 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقدم لأعضاء المنتدى دورة تعليم برنامج الرسم الميكانيكي الشهير SOLID WORKS 2012 باللغة العربية






​
و البرنامج من أشهر برامج الرسم و التصميم الميكانيكي و لا غنى عنه لأي مهندس ميكانيكي
الدورة عبارة عن تسجيل لجلسات دورة تعليم سوليد ووركس تم تنفيذها بكلية الهنسة جامعة المنصورةبالاِشتراك مع ASME المنصورة.هحاول باذن الله كل يوم انزل تسجيل جلسة لأن منتجة الجلسة بتاخد وقت طويل. هنبدأ النهاردة بأول تسجيل و هو لتاني جلسة و هي عن ادوات الرسم ثنائي الأبعاد(أول جلسة كانت جلسة تمهيدية عن البرنامج و استعمالاته و قوايمه المختلفة و لم يتم تسجيلها).



اتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من الدورة و أرجو تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة على الجميع



​الجلسة الثانية

​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​م. محمد سامح
​​​


----------



## mohamed__sameh2 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كما وعدتكم أقدم لكم الجلسة الثالثة من دورة السوليد ووركس 2012 و فيها نستكمل شرح أدوات الرسم ثنائي الأبعاد sketch tools

الجلسة الثالثة​


----------



## mohamed__sameh2 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الجلسة الرابعة من دورة السوليد ووركس و تشمل الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد Feature entities
http://youtu.be/D1dk4au5P5U


----------



## mohamed__sameh2 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الجلسة الخامسة من دورة السوليد ووركس 2012 و تشمل الجزء الأول من أدوات الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد Feature Tools part 1 و يغطي الفيديو : reference geometry, loft boss, loft cut, boundary boss, boundary cut, 3d mirror, 3d pattern, shell, rib, dome, flex, 3dfillet, 3d chamfer


http://youtu.be/HYg-FCVimMM


----------



## engineer (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع للتثبيت أخى بعض الوقت
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed__sameh2 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا أخي العزيز على التثبيت و أرجو ان اكون على قدر المسئولية
و أنا على اتم استعداد لتقديم اي مساعدة في قدرتي لأي عضو من أعضاء المنتدى

أقدم الجلسة السادسة من دورة السوليد ووركس 2012
و تشمل الجزء الثاني من أدوات الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد Feature Tools part 2 و يغطي الفيديو : 
draft, warp, hole wizard, helix, spring, screw, color, texture, 
material

http://youtu.be/RrNkUhtmyIs


----------



## mohamed__sameh2 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الجلسة السابعة من دورة السوليد ووركس 2012
و تشمل رسم المساقط ثنائية الأبعاد solid drawing

http://youtu.be/eWtpRgg15jw


----------



## عالم التقني (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير
لكن اخي كيف يمكنني الحصول على البرنامج؟؟؟
هل هو موجود على الشبكة مثل باقي البرامج؟؟؟لانني لم اجده


----------



## amer113 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور يالغالي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamed__sameh2 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الجلسة الثامنة من جلسات دورة السوليد ووركس وتشمل:
الرسم التجميعي assembly, standard mates, tool box 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKip0bdQneY&feature=youtu.be

اعتذر بشدة على التاخير لظروف العمل و ان شاء الله هنكمل الجلستين اللي فاضلين بسرعة


----------



## mohamed__sameh2 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

عالم التقني قال:


> مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير
> لكن اخي كيف يمكنني الحصول على البرنامج؟؟؟
> هل هو موجود على الشبكة مثل باقي البرامج؟؟؟لانني لم اجده


أخي العزيز ألف شكر على مرورك و تشريفك للموضوع
البرنامج موجود على الشبكة و بشكل كبير
و من الممكن ان تحصل على اخر نسخه من هذا التورنت و يشمل solidworks 2013 sp3 و يصلح لنسخ 32 bit و 64 bit

http://kickass.to/solidworks-2013-sp3-0-32-bit-64-bit-multi-t7378546.html


----------



## ahmedelemam (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس , ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## abudeif (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واسال الله عز وجل ان يكون هذا العمل الخير فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## mkamal6160 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لكل المهتمين بايصال المعلومة المفيدة لنا ولكل البشرية وفقنا الله للسير على دربكم


----------



## abudeif (18 أكتوبر 2013)

نرجو اكمال ورفع باقى الحلقات فى اقرب وقت ممكن وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## badawi2 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## eng m7amed rady (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ممشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng m7amed rady (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## YOUSEFAHMED (24 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف شكر يا باشمهندس محمد .وجزاك الله كل خير... ​


----------



## مالك عبدالحميد (24 أكتوبر 2013)

الدال على الخير كفاعله .....جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elsaadawy (27 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع وجاى فى وقته تماما 
انا دارس جديد للسوليد ووركس 
يا ريت يكمل الموضوع بالنقاش حول البرنامج 
يعنى نبدا جميعا نفتح البرنامج ونعمل نماذج وتبدا المناقشة الفعاله على البرنامج الاكثر من رائع دا 
انا بالفعل بدات اعمل بعض النماذج عليه ومستعد اساعد على قد ما اقدر ولو فيه حد محترف البرنامج يا ريت يقول لتعم الفائده 
مع الشكر 
اخوكم 
محمد جابر


----------



## elsaadawy (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن ابدا النهرده اول سؤال لاستاذى المهندس محمد سامح 

اقوم برسم part عباره عن قطعة بلاستيك ويوجد بها undercut عملت كل حاجه لحد ما وصلت لل parting line لكن مش عارف اوصل لانى اعمل Tooling split لما شيلت الجزء بتاع الundercut تم عمل tooling split بسهوله


----------



## Madi souf (29 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (2 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك بس لوسمحت ممكن تنزل الجلسة الأولى لانها مهمة


----------



## mostafa_mobset (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود المبذول وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

salam alaykom


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

chokran 
:56:


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

man yahtadje aye chy aane perkins marhaben


----------



## الموت القادم1 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## hasankn (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Pharaoh114 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع يا هندسه 
10000000000000 thnxxxxxx


----------



## ahmed20202020 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

والله يا بشمهندس مجهود رائع جدا وربنا ميحرمنا من معلوماتك سواء فى الكلية او هنا


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (23 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (31 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخ محمد و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## braveheart2014 (1 فبراير 2014)

الى كل من يبحث عن فرص عمل فى مجال السوليد ورك انا اشتريت من موقع سوق CD اسمه الاسطوانه الذكيه للتسويق الالكترونى وجدت بها ملايين الايميلات للشركات التى تعمل بهذا المجال لان CD به الكثير من المجالات .. المهم بعت Cv الخاص بى على الايميلات الخاصه بمجالى ووجدت الكثير يتصل بى يوميا وهذا موقع السى دى الذى اشتريت منه اللى يحب يستفيد منه اضغط على اللينك ادناه 
Moved Permanently


ال CD به :




مائه مليون ايميل فى جميع المجالات للتسوبق الالكترونى واشهار المواقع بكل سهوله ويسر 


سهولة الحصول على فرصة عمل وارسال سيرتك لذاتيه لالاف الشركات داخل وخارج مصر بكل سهوله ويسر 
سهوله بيع اى شىء والربح سريعا بكل سهوله ويسر 
 السرعه فى تنفيذ حملات الدعايه بعرض منتجاتك على الالاف من العملاء فى نفس الوقت فى لحظات 
 ارسال كتالوجات ملونه بجميع منتجات شركتكم الى عملاء جدد والتخلص من تكلفه الطباعه 
 استمرار التواصل مع جميع العملاء بارسال جميع التحديثات بالمنتجات والخدمات الجديده


----------



## Pharaoh114 (14 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسه ...


----------



## ahmed saber 2012 (20 مارس 2014)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## ماجدالمصرى (23 مارس 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## mustapha dz (8 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

اريد انشاء محرك سيارة بواسطة برنامج السوليد وركس SolidWOrks ولكن لا املك القياسات المناسبة كطول و العرض و الارتفاع و القطر .....الخ


vilebrequin bielle ... piston soupape...bloc....etc


فهل من مساعدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## badawy458 (27 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## el_shaer1 (27 أبريل 2014)

اللهم لك الحمد . حمداً طيباً مباركاً


----------



## george831966 (30 أبريل 2014)

مشكور أخي الكريم
هل عندك برنامج السوليد وورك إصدار حديث لويندوز 7 64 بت؟


----------



## Rihab95 (2 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (23 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت عنا خيراً


----------



## qwerts3 (23 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## tariqsa (27 مايو 2014)

الف شكر استاذي المهندس محمد 

استفدت كثيراً من شرحك


----------



## hassan elkholy (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## abdullah990 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

thank you


----------



## samiami (8 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر وربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## خرطط (8 أكتوبر 2014)

عيد مبارك


----------



## خرطط (8 أكتوبر 2014)

مع كل التوفيق يارب.............


----------



## سليمان رمضان (18 أكتوبر 2014)

حفظك الله من كل مكروه


----------



## ُُEng.Atef (22 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاااك الله كل خيير وجعله في ميزان حسناااتك يااارب


----------



## mshmy (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس (لو سمحت ممكن تعرفنا كيفيت بناء اسطمبة صاح او حقن او نفخ او سحب)اى مجال من هذه المجالات


----------



## mshmy (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا اخى المهندس على هذه القديوهات المفيده جداا
(ممكن اخى تقدم لنا كيفية بناء اسطمبات صاح او حقن او نفخ او سحب)


----------



## Amrota (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*[url]https://egypt.dubizzle.com/ar/cairo/items-for-sale/computers-tablets/listing/7-listings-888d1939fd6153f2abd34498819afe5c/show/?back=L2FyL2NhaXJvL3NlYXJjaC8%2Fa2V5d29yZHM9M2QrcHJpbnRlciZpc19zZWFyY2g9VHJ1ZSZwYWdlPTE%3D*[/URL]


----------



## zorik (23 نوفمبر 2014)

انا حولت اني انزل البرنامج بس معرفتش ممكن حد يدلني علي موقع انزل من علية البرنامج


----------



## waleed alajaj (7 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن رابط تحميل البرنامج كي نطبق عليه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوبرجس (15 يناير 2015)

الله يجزاك خير ويعطيك العافية يامهندس محمد 

اتمنى يكون فيه شرح ل fea في السوليد وركس


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## الفاتح مطر (6 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## mody931 (10 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Ahmed Badran Bedro (20 مايو 2015)

انا لسه مبتدأ في السوليد ووركس وربنا يقدرني علي الكورس دا
مجهودك رائع !


----------



## محمدالعوض العباس (28 مايو 2015)

مشكوووووووووووور يالغالي وجزاك الله الف خير وخير


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (29 يوليو 2015)

ممكن اخر اصدار من ال soldwork


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## ben1961 (29 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## محمدالعوض العباس (5 ديسمبر 2016)

مشكوووووووووووور يالغالي وجزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس ميكانيك طموح (26 مارس 2017)

من يعرف كيف اعيد ترتيب الاوامر والقوائم لوضعها الاول


----------



## مهند1983 (28 فبراير 2018)

جزاكم الله كل خير بس ممكن جلسات الادفنس كمان


----------



## ashraf650 (9 سبتمبر 2018)

صح لسانك ... ربنا يحفظك ويبارك في علمك


----------



## saad_aljuboury (10 أغسطس 2019)

أحسنتم النشر جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

